# Want to dirt jump



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a Specialized Rockhopper M4. I am wanting to get into mild dirt jumping and more technical MTB riding. Pretty much jumping over logs and dirt hills. I also have a 24" haro bmx that will be good for more packed/dry dirt. So far I find the tires on the MTB are crap, grips useless and since I am very tiny, the fork is also useless for me. I was thinking of getting some Kenda Excavator tires or WTB motorapters for the muddy conditions, Ritchie grips or maybe OURY grips? Opinions? (I'm a girl so the pink appeals to me.) And upgrading to a Marzocchi 44 air fork, not the dirt jumper. I dont think the spring fork will do me since I weigh under 100 lbs and tiny.

Is it worth the upgrade or will the frame not hold mild dirt jumping? I wont do anything over 5 feet. I know the components wont last as I just had to straighten the disk brake, but I'll upgrade as needed. 

I am placing an order tomorrow so any input is appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

The geometry on that frame isn't so great for DJ. However it will work....Just be prepared to replace things.....As I'm sure you'll break things....especially in the gear department. I would suggest not buying anything for that bike and saving your money and getting a proper DJ bike....maybe even one with a rigid fork?


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a haro race 24" BMX that I plan on doing DJ more so in the packed dirt. I find that bike more fun. But for the logs and trails, bigger wheels work better. Its more jumping over things. I need a 26" bike since I ride it to work too and its faster for singletrack riding I might mess with too. So would it be worth that or should I just seriously look into a different bike? My BMX is going to be set mostly just for DJ and my MTB I want to do singletrack and mild jumping over rocks/logs, roots. But the fork is crap for me.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you have any extra money? I would definitely consider getting a bike specifically for DJ if you have the cash. You can't get a bike that does everything (that does everything well at least).


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

I work now in a bike shop so I could get a Gary Fisher Mullet or maybe the Scott Voltage since I get a good discount on those. I want something to ride the trails too as there are fun rocks and logs to jump and technical stuff. I want a bike that I can sit on for the trails. Should I stick more with the BMX for DJ and make this bike more trail friendly or will I trash it? Seems like the rockhopper is more like a gentle trail bike.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

The Rockhopper is a XC bike. Which generally means nothing too crazy....less than 2 foot drops. I would get a Voltage if you can. That is a sweet bike. Keep the Rockhopper for your trail riding and get the Voltage for jumping and even urban if you're into it.


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

Could the voltage do trails too? The shock is useless and its uncomfortable for the rocks and roots. I stand up a lot so dont need rear suspension. But between the grips and suspension that sticks for me, its not a smooth ride on trails. Then again, I am getting better at uni, I think I would like to jump with a bike and do trails later with a muni. Would the BMX be better or the a DJ MTB?


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

I suppose you could use the voltage for trails. It has more aggressive geometry than your typical XC bike but I don't see why you couldn't use it for some XC. I just wouldn't recommend all day trips on the bike. I have a DJ/Urban singlespeed and I've taken it on long XC trips before and it wasn't too much fun. lol. I much prefer a geared trail bike for longer trips.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Also...what other brands does your LBS carry? Everyone seems to like the P Series of bikes from Specialized. I've never ridden one but I hear good things about them....and also the Giant STP series. Those are two decently reviewed DJ bikes.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

> I weigh under 100 lbs


EndersShadow, you got to remember that she isn't to be stressing the Hardrock DJing like a even a smaller guy would. And its not like it is a weightweenie bike to start off with, bikes in that price range are not concerned with being light they are almost always overbuilt for the intended purpose. If it were a carbon S Works Stumpy HT I would think differently. 
Its not ideal but it is a good jump off point to see if DJing is something she would be interested in with out dropping a ton of money and losing the ability to have a good XC AM general trail bike.

cstone
I would upgrade as you see fit and if DJing is something that you are really in to then swap the frame for DJ specific. Side note how tall are you? A 26in DJ bike could possibly be to long in the TT for you any way


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

yellowjeep said:


> EndersShadow, you got to remember that she isn't to be stressing the Hardrock DJing like a even a smaller guy would. And its not like it is a weightweenie bike to start off with, bikes in that price range are not concerned with being light they are almost always overbuilt for the intended purpose. If it were a carbon S Works Stumpy HT I would think differently.
> Its not ideal but it is a good jump off point to see if DJing is something she would be interested in with out dropping a ton of money and losing the ability to have a good XC AM general trail bike.
> 
> cstone
> I would upgrade as you see fit and if DJing is something that you are really in to then swap the frame for DJ specific. Side note how tall are you? A 26in DJ bike could possibly be to long in the TT for you any way


Which would be why I suggested a DJ with a rigid fork.


----------



## chewymilk99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well you can dirt jump a road bike if you want. Just not that good of an idea.
If you are asking if you can hit the odd stair case, or catch a little air every now and again.
Then yeah that bike is fine. The frames are pretty burley and can take a beating. I had one of them (hard rock) and it took a dememted night on the jump box to kill it (think 8' air to flat) You WILL snap a derailer hanger or two. So keep them in stock. And just for reference I am 5'11" and 185# 

But if you really want to try dirt jumping maybe you should just try using the cruiser, or maybe a 20".


----------



## chewymilk99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh PS. My wife is 5'3" and 95#s and I had a bear of a time finding springs for her bikes suspension. We almost went with air. Also you could try the ladies lounge section of the forums.


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

Well I'm barely 5'1". I also broke my arm last summer skating, fell 10 feet so not planning on doing anything higher then 5 feet MAX. I dont want to shatter my arm again lol. I just seem to like a rush.  So now I want to jump on my bike.

Thats why going with air fork. I know the spring wont do much for a 2 digit girl.

The voltage does come with gears btw. I could just try some bigger/burly tires and grips and see if that works OK for now for shock. I do have a 24" BMX and could use that for jumps where there arent major big twigs. I'm built like a twig so really its the rocks and twigs that are going to snap things I think.

At work we carry Giant, Rocky Mountain, Scott, and Gary Fisher. I could get a frame later...... But if I have to replace all the components/new fork, etc. might be just the same to get a better bike.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

How about the Giant Brass SX? It looks like an interesting bike, something that might be worth upgrading in the long run.
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/2340/32141/


----------



## bonzi13 (Feb 26, 2008)

Dangit, I wish I knew some cool girls that would go do some urban with me, but whatever...

I just bought the Giant STP SS and love it. I decided I wanted one after tearing up campus jumping off of stuff on my GF Wahoo. I realized if I kept doing that, my Wahoo was going to fall apart lol. But I'm 5'10" 200# and I was doing about 2.5ft drops on my Wahoo, and didn't break the frame, the wheels are crap now though  But I'm sure at your weight your Hardrock with get you by for now and let you figure out if you really want to get into DJ. On my end of the scale though, I need a stronger spring for my STP. My fat arse keeps bottoming it out.


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

I dont know any girls that do this stuff either much lol. I skate vert and usually its only me out there. Thats why I want the oury soft pink grips so people know girls can do this too! But I cant find the soft pink.  

Anyway spoke to the bike mechanic that specializes in BMX, DJ, freeride, XC stuff. He knows I order stuff through my shop so know hes not going to sell me crap. For me I am actually too small really for the 26" DJ bikes. My top tube is 20" and thats fine for me. 21" length would be too big. For dry packed areas, I have my BMX. There arent any serious dirt jump places here so my bike is OK he said. The trails here are seriously rocky, rooty and twiggy on some, so a 24" wont do on some trails. The DJ bikes would be heavier so harder for me to lift since I'm tiny. So for the trails I really want to be able to jump OVER and off things so he said to focus on being a weight wienie for the MTB. So getting the WTB MotoRaptor 2.14, a manitou 100mm travel fork since I found out thats all my bike will take. Seems like its ideal for lighter riders and the spring DJ forks wouldnt work for me. Can afford a carbon riser handlebar since he said I can do this at my weight. Everything is a go! So my MTB will be more serious trails and BMX is for dirt jump. I really need to get good on the bunny hops cause I gotta be able to jump over the logs, not on and over them. I wanna hop like 2 feet in the air lol. So now my front end will be light and I'll be the coolest/hottest girl on the trails. I'm going to check out this dirt place with the rolling hills for my BMX if it every stops raining.

He also said that for components, all break. So just replace as needed. So Saints arent better?

So wont be hard core but I'll be the coolest girl on a bike round here. I'll let you know how it goes.....


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

Stay away from pink and white grips, they end up gross...



cstone said:


> So now my front end will be light and I'll be the *coolest/hottest girl *on the trails.


pics or you're not


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Ryan97 said:


> pics or you're not


+1

Here are a bunch of pink ourys http://www.google.com/products?q=pi...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

The only cool action shots I have are of me skating so here I am and as you can tell, dont stick out as a girl lol. I dont have any bike pics, just my learning to uni vid lol. I think I'm cool as what girls can do this?


















The bowl I broke my arm in.   









So pink grips not a good idea?


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Go for the pink Oury's! And make these fools post pictures of themselves up too so you can decide if they are hot or not.


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

JGill said:


> Go for the pink Oury's! And make these fools post pictures of themselves up too so you can decide if they are hot or not.


+1 :thumbsup: I'd like some hot pics.


----------



## bonzi13 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I would post and let you decide on me, but I don't have any pics of me on my STP tearing it, lol. I need to get more friends who do urban and bring a camera, I fly solo on the streets for the most part.


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, if get a good manual or bunny hop going, I'll find someone to take a pic as being a girl I'm then automatically hot lol.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Props on the skating though. Haven't seen anyone bust that out in years!


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

I decided 2 years ago the ramps looked like fun so I took my rollerskates there and proved they could do it lol. I'm the only one in this area that rollerskates bowls. Its fun! But I like to do a lot of fun things. Trying to find out good places around here. I cant wait to see how the RH does with the upgrades. But I'll prob. ride the BMX more so I can learn stuff with it easier. I guess if I get more into DJ then I'll get a DJ single speed bike when I can afford the dough.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I bladed for like 15 years when I was younger and I skated with this dude Rene Hulgreen a couple of times who rolled rollerskates too. Found an old vid of his, check it out...


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, hes really good! Vert rollerskating is a blast but not going to do much of it til November cause the Dr. said it takes a full year for my arm to really heal 100%. He said its OK now and I still crave flying through the air so bike seems safer lol, I hope lol. But the broken arm has made me into a wus. I need to commit to the manuals.


----------



## bonzi13 (Feb 26, 2008)

"I need to commit to the manuals."

Same here. I can jump off 4ft stuff no problem, but I get scared going too far back on a manual and that balance point just freaks me out, lol. How lame is that?


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

I think for me the prob. is a strength one right now. :madman: I put on elbow and butt pads on lol, and no matter how far back I was or pulled up I couldnt get the front wheel high enough. Went on the grass and all too so I was OK falling backwards. So came back and did some rows with free weights. I guess having a broken arm still has me weak. So I'll get there. Still cant get the rear wheel very much up either on the bunny hop. Least I can hop up on the curb lol. But my goal is jump up and over logs. I'll get it! I'm much better jumping OFF stuff too! There is a place here with dirt jumps. Trying to find out if they took them down and if there are mellow ones for me to start on. I saw a vid and everyone was on a MTB DJ bike. I want to start on BMX.

Hopefully tomorrow my parts come in early enough and I can fix up my bikes. I'm digging the BMX one more now cause it feels so fast. The kids here on skateboards where jealous cause I was tearing them up as I went by. 

If anyone can tell me which muscles I need to work on mostly, let me know. I have a barbell and dumbbells here. I'm digging the bikes! I like being able to bail on my feet if I have to.


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

OK got some parts. But I need to order a stem now since borrowing one cause the main mechanic didnt tell me to get the right size diameter bar. :madmax: But I want the top tube shorter then normal XC bike for jumping correct? I have to order a stem so I guess I want a short one? I might go ahead and order a bash guard or do I only need one ring up front? Those dont cost me much and I have to order a certain amount to place the order. I guess I might order tools unless there is something else I can use.

He didnt have the right stuff to mount the fork so didnt get that done either. :skep:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

cstone said:


> I think for me the prob. is a strength one right now. :madman: I put on elbow and butt pads on lol, and no matter how far back I was or pulled up I couldnt get the front wheel high enough. Went on the grass and all too so I was OK falling backwards. So came back and did some rows with free weights. I guess having a broken arm still has me weak. So I'll get there. Still cant get the rear wheel very much up either on the bunny hop. Least I can hop up on the curb lol. But my goal is jump up and over logs. I'll get it! I'm much better jumping OFF stuff too! There is a place here with dirt jumps. Trying to find out if they took them down and if there are mellow ones for me to start on. I saw a vid and everyone was on a MTB DJ bike. I want to start on BMX.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow my parts come in early enough and I can fix up my bikes. I'm digging the BMX one more now cause it feels so fast. The kids here on skateboards where jealous cause I was tearing them up as I went by.
> 
> If anyone can tell me which muscles I need to work on mostly, let me know. I have a barbell and dumbbells here. I'm digging the bikes! I like being able to bail on my feet if I have to.


At your size and weight it's normal for you to have trouble man handling the bike at will. Strength can and will help, but longer arms and legs help more. I know, I'm a short dude(5'6''), and I'm a bit more muscular than most(160lbs, no fat), yet I can have trouble at times on the big bike.

As far as the fork goes I didn't read all the way through but there are softer springs out there for most forks, no need to go straight to an air fork. The air fork will be lighter though, so that could be a big plus for you.

Thing is the rock hopper has a bit too long of a top tube, a bit too long chainstays and a bit too steep head angle making it harder to throw around but easier on the trail. A shorter stem will help you out because you'll be able to put more weight on the rear, same for higher rise bars, those will help you out too.

As far as muscles go, you can go for light endurance training of the upper and lower back, if you do so make sure to do some chest exercises and some crunches to even things out, the body likes to have balanced strength between the front and the back to keep proper posture.

Hope this helped!


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

The Rockhopper has a short top tube so thats why I like it. I'll make sure I get the shortest stem also. I already have the air fork so just waiting on getting some star nuts to put it on. I've been mostly riding the BMX 24" and even that is hard for me to pull up. That has a longer top tube but in general feels easier for me to handle. I'll do the weights! I def. want a bash guard to help me over the logs til I can hop them.


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

I got the airfork installed, all I can say is SWEET! ITs seriously turned it from an OK bike to a serious fun machine. I have the Manitou Drake Super Air and love it!!!! I'm taking it out tomorrow. The oury grips feel amazing too. I used hairspray so should be dry tomorrow. Taking it to the trails and seeing if I can jump over stuff better now and how it handles in the mud. Been raining a lot lately. Its really bouncy so I use that as a spring to get me up.

Since I had to borrow a stem for the smaller diameter handlebar, any advice on a stem I should get? Should I get one with a rise? I cut the fork 1/4" longer so its up a bit higher now. And might get a new rear brake. WOuld a BB7 be good? I have the 5s now. I just keep bending the disk and I cant adj. them very easily. I kinda messed up that metal piece that pushes the brake out in the center. I guess I'm almost good to go. I'll get pics up soon when its all finished. The pink grips are sick! I"m biking on our holiday all day. :thumbsup:


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

So where are these pics?


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not done yet! My BMX will be done this week, have to order more parts for the MTB so that will take another week or so. But when its done, yes I'll post them! They are turning out really good. The MTB rides like a $2000 bike now lol. :thumbsup: Wheels and fork really changes things.


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

I am placing my order tomorrow. WOuld a turbocharger bashguard E-13 do and a Atomlab pimplite 38 stem work? I need to place the order so in a week I can get the stuff and have it all done!


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*What skatepark are you skating there*

Is it in Maryland?


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in Maryland. I like Greenbelt best, might join Olney skatepark. I dont bike there, just rollerskate. The pics are from Frederick. I wont go there again as the bowl goes backwards after the vert at the top. I broke my arm on that one and the little bowl is slow too.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Does greenbelyt allow bike in the park?*

Might want to check it out some time.


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

wookie freeride said:


> Might want to check it out some time.


No bikes at Greenbelt! The best bike place for park anyway is at avalon near patapsco park. Theres lots of room and good vert.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Damn...*

Well, maybe I will try out the other place you mentioned. Avalon

I might try to hit up Greenbelt during a week day. Less likely to get the boot that way. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

wookie freeride said:


> Well, maybe I will try out the other place you mentioned. Avalon
> 
> I might try to hit up Greenbelt during a week day. Less likely to get the boot that way. Thanks for the heads up.


Hey, the cops will kick you out and the boarders might hate on you. its too tight really for a bike to be fun honestly. But what you should check out which is perfect/free/open all daylight hrs. is Rockville skatepark. Behind the swim center. Lots of steep 1/4 pipes and launches/boxes to jump off of in the center. The halfpipe is only 4 1/2 feet tall but about 10 feet between sides. So lots of room. Most boxes are 2-3 feet up and there is a one foot gap to go over too. I would take my bike/uni there but not sure how to turn on the ramp yet nor ready for some of the jumps I think. But one day. Seriously, check that out. Its empty too!


----------

